# Rocking Horses for Christmas



## WoodCarver (Dec 22, 2014)

Here are two Rocking Horses we just finished for Christmas. Both out of curly cherry, bases out of variegated black walnut. The legs match better on one than the other, however the kids won't know the difference. 
Merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 22, 2014)

Those are great, nice leatherwork as well there. Those will get a lot of use and hopefully they won't get too beat up over time.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2014)

NICE work? They will love them.


----------



## Adam Fausch (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice


----------

